# Echo Trimmer Carburator



## agang56 (Mar 3, 2011)

Echo SRM230 new style carb has no adjustments except idle speed. I have been having problems with reving, now after laying up for several months without draining gas (I know, I know...) it will not rev at all. bogs as soon as I apply throttle. I have checked and cleaned all the intake and exhaust filters, screens, ports . I have disassembled the carb and blasted carb cleaner thur all the ports. No Change. the drawing shows a high speed needle under a brass plug. I've tried to pull it out, no luck. Has anyone drilled this plug? Is there any adjustment possible after its out? Or has anyone an idea that I haven't tried yet?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If there are no adjustments on the carb you are sorta limited, I would suggest adding some Seafoam or Chevron Techron to the fuel a little stronger than recommended on the can and let it set and idle for 1/2 hour or so, either product will desolve builtup varnish, also I would try spraying/dribble some carb/brakeparts cleaner behind the carb to see if you have an air leak, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak. Also check the fuel lines for leaks/cracks. Have a good one. Geo


----------

